# Critique Oakey and Me – Bareback



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been riding bareback lately because the cinch on my saddle has gone bad. I've actually grown to love bareback better than saddle. =)

I haven't had riding lessons for ages, so I know there are problems with my riding. What are they?









Walking









Trotting









Turning


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

You two look like you're have some fun!!! Way to go dude lol. That is one stocky horse, I love stocky horses. He looks 10x stockier in the last pic. 

You don't really have too many issues, from what I can see. Since you're bareback, you're posture might be different because of the fact that it's harder to balance and what not. The major things I notice are that you kinda slouch over towards his head too much, think of keeping you're back straight and the best way to do that is to suck in your stomach. Your hand really don't look bad at all, sometimes you drop them, but thats really not a biggie, unless you plan to show or something rather. Even though you're bareback, try to keep your toes up as you would in stirrups, it also helps with you whole posture. 
I am by no means a perfect rider, especially when I'm bareback. The most issues I have bareback is that I don't point my toes, but so what? lol Just ride, that's what I say. WOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

thats ONE stalky, cute horse! lol

i dont see any major problems at all, like the above said, just try to sit up alittle straighter, and youll be all set


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Heyycutter: I love the palamino in your avatar!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That horse is a TANK! He could pack an elk out of the mountians for us! HEHE


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh dear. I just realized that I accidentally posted this in the wrong thread... Could I get some mod help over here, please? 

@PechosGoldenChance: Cool. Thanks for the pointers! =)

lol! If you think he's stocky now, you should have seen him when I got him! :shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I WANT that chunky little monkey!!!!! It's built like a freaking sherman tank!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

haha a sherman tank!!!

Tyler: He was a halter horse when you got him wasn't he?? You should really work him and put some muscle on him so he looks like he did when you go him!!! You know how awesome he would look? haha If I were a horse I wouldn't mess with him at all now, let alone when he gets that muscle back.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ya'll look pretty good together!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Arnold!


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

You have such a cute little horse! He is definitely a Quarter Horse 

farmpony84: I love your icon! It made me laugh


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW! You look really good, aside from leaning forward a bit. And that horse IS A TANK! OH MY! He is hhhhuuugggeeeee! woa
This thread is turning into a complimenting-on-someones-avatar thread! So..... horsea, I like your avatar!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

@PechosGoldenChance: I don't think he was really much of anything. He did learn quick when I started doing halter work with him, so he may have done that at some point in time. I'll definitely start doing more halter work with him! =)

@farmpony84: lol! 

@Plains Drifter & horsea: Thanks!

@thunderhooves: Okay. I'll make sure to work on that.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

position is fine, leaning slightly foward(understandable in riding bareback). but the main thing i see is in the turning photo. you are leaning into the turn, sit up and pick your shoulder up. =)


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

id say your posture is pretty good for bareback, i do agree that in the last picture you need to straighten up your back, but i still think the last pictures great  Oakey looks awesome his face is just like "Im the man 8) "


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

You guys look great together! The important thing is that it looks like you are having fun  Oakey seems like the perfect name for him. He is a 4-wheel drive kinda horse, just the way I like them hehe


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'd say you look pretty good on him...aside what has been pointed out regarding leaning forward and into your turn. Love your stocky lil' horse!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my, he has a drafty bum bum! I love it! Oakey is a handsome stocky boy and you look like a good pair!


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

He is adorable!! If you ever need a horse sitter, i'm sure my ladies would adore him!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Holly crap that horse is solid. I thought my QH was stocky, you win.

You look great riding bareback. Nice and loose reins, I would work on your hands though.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Your horse is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I like your boots! Love love the mr. beefy that your riding there


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

That's one nice horse! And I love riding bareback the best!! I've probably done more bareback than under saddle... haha. But you guys look great!


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

your leaning wwaaayyyy to far in the turn for the last pic...waaayyy to far. but overall pretty good, except you slouch a bit.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the critiques everybody! I've got my slouching and leaning fixed. I'll see if I can get my bro to get some new pics sometime in the near future. =)


----------



## Ilovemyarab (Jun 1, 2010)

PechosGoldenChance said:


> Even though you're bareback, try to keep your toes up as you would in stirrups, it also helps with your whole posture.
> WOOOHOOO!!!!


My horse trainer actually said to let your legs dangle, loose and relaxed, when you don't have stirrups. He said that they should swing almost as if you are walking, if that makes sense, and that when you artificially point your toes up with nothing to brace against (like stirrups) it actually throws off your balance because it makes you more rigid. I'm not sure if I agree with this or not, but I ride bareback relaxed and I think it is easier.
Good luck riding bareback! It really is a totally different experience.


----------

